# Sophie's gone



## Korr_and_Sophie (Dec 9, 2008)

I had to put Sophie down yesterday. She had head tilt and wasn't getting any better. I know that she is in a better place now without pain, but that doesn't make it any easier. Right now I am a wreck. I can't bare to clean out her cage or even put the carrier away. I just keep crying whenever I think of her. All I want right now is my Sophie back.


----------



## Becca (Dec 9, 2008)

I'm so sorry , Sophie was such a gorgeous girl, and now she is pain free binkying at the bridge.

It's hard for you but she is looking down on you thanking you for putting her out of her pain. I bet she misses you so much.

My PM Box is open 

RIP Sophie ink iris:


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Dec 9, 2008)

I am so very sorry about Sophie. She knew you loved her very much and you did what was best for her. 

She's at the bridge doing binkies, eating her favorite treats and telling all the other bunny's how great you are.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Dec 9, 2008)

Oh dear that is a shock.

I am so sorry Korr and Sophie. 

Binkie free sweet Sophie. ink iris:


----------



## JadeIcing (Dec 9, 2008)

I am sorry.


----------



## tonyshuman (Dec 9, 2008)

I'm so sorry. I'm sure you made the right decision for her and she is no longer in pain. Binky free, sweet Sophie. Your mama misses you.
:rainbow:


----------



## MissBinky (Dec 9, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear about your girl


----------



## slavetoabunny (Dec 9, 2008)

I'm so sorry :hug:. Sophie was such a beautiful girl. You had to make one of the hardest decisions a person has to make. :rip:Sophie.


----------



## Flashy (Dec 9, 2008)

I'm so sorry. It's clear how much you lover her to allow her to go to the bridge despite how much you miss her. She was one lucky girl.

Take your time with doing things like cleaning out her cage and stuff. Do them when you feel able, none are currently things that need to be done immediately. We are here if you need us.

x

Binky free from your tilt Sophie.


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Dec 9, 2008)

Rest softly, Sophieink iris:


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Dec 9, 2008)

Oh, I'm so sorry to hear about your Sophie  My heart sank when I saw this thread. It's so hard to lose our babies... Binky free, Sophie!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Dec 9, 2008)

Oh no 

I'm so so sorry. She was so adorable and I know you loved her deeply.

Try to remember that she had a great life with you and that is truly a blessing for her and for you.

Binky free little one


----------



## SOOOSKA (Dec 9, 2008)

Oh I'm so sorry.

Rest in Peace Sophie.

Binky Pain Free at the Bridge.:rainbow:

Susan:bunnyangel2:


----------



## FallingStar (Dec 9, 2008)

I'm so sorry about Sophie. At least she is out of pain and she free to binky at the bridge. 

ink iris:Binky Free Sophieink iris:

My PM box is free for messages if you want to PM me. :hug2:I hope your heart heals and you have the memories of Sophie with you forever.



Karlee


----------



## BSAR (Dec 9, 2008)

Oh no! I am so sorry! Poor Sophie.

:rip:Rest in peace and binky free pretty girl. You will be dearly missed......:cry4:


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom (Dec 10, 2008)

I'm so sorry about your lovely girl. How is her little friend doing? Thinking of you and Korr.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Dec 10, 2008)

I am sorry to read about her passing. It may not seem like it, but if she was in pain, your choice was the best thing for her. She will be waiting at the bridge for you.

Binky free, Sophie :rainbow::bunnyangel:


----------



## Becca (Dec 11, 2008)

How you doing?


----------

